# Trivia 1/9



## luckytrim (Jan 9, 2021)

trivia 1/9 DID YOU KNOW... 
As a reaction to desegregation in the mid-1950s, the Georgia General  Assembly added the Confederate Battle Flag (the Stars and Bars) to the  Georgia State Flag. As a response to increasing calls for a new state  flag, a replacement was authorized in 2001, with the Battle Flag  removed. 

1. What is a mullion ?  
a. - a metal molding  
b. - a triangular recess in a wall  
c. - a bar dividing the glass of a window  
d. - a spiral form used in decoration 
2. Name That Tune ; When she was just a kid, Her clothes were hand-me-down'... 
3. The name, Francois Duvalier, is connected to what country ? 
4. What is Telekinesis? 
5. In POTUS elections, what happens if no candidate achieves a majority of Electoral votes? 
6. What was the name of the six month long ritual all males underwent to become a man in the Aborigine tribes of Australia? 
7. I say "Clara Peller"   -   Clara Says "W____'_  ___  B___ ?" 
8. How does Dr. Jekyll (and Mr. Hyde) die ? 

TRUTH OR CRAP ?? Andy Griffith and Don Knotts appeared together in two TV series .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c 
2. 'Rag Doll' 
3. Republic of Haiti 
4. The ability to manipulate objects without touching them 
5. The election is thrown to House of Representatives. 
6. Walkabout 
7. 'Where's the beef?' 
8. Suicide ( Realizing Mr. Hyde is taking control, Dr Jekyll kills himself ) 

TRUTH !! 'The Andy Griffith Show'  and  'Matlock' !


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 9, 2021)

I only got #7


----------

